# Flashlight Spec. Spreadsheet (dynamic, collaborative)



## subq

I am editing this post since this has developed into an excellent resource.

Below is the link to the new collaborative spreadsheet that contains flashlight specs. It started as just wanting a spreadsheet to reference what batteries different models of flashlights accept. A few CPF'ers spent a bunch of time updating the spreadsheet and with recommended additions/changes it has become an awesome reference tool.

http://srf.to/flashlights
http://srf.to/fspage <--- this is a webpage only version (keep in mind, some text may be cut off since it's just a basic page)
if you would like the code to use an embedded version of either on a webpage, send me a private message

column explanations:
Model: this is where the model # is located, since the spreadsheet is collapsible per mfg, there will be a +/- with a URL to the MFG on the first row
MFG: name of MFG, some will be linked to the actual model on the MFG webpage
Battery Types: the next few columns are different battery types, the number is how many batteries of that type
Voltage Range: not always filled in but should be checked as a flashlight may actually fit a certain battery type but does not "support" it
Max Lumens: this is the max lumen number on the MFG website, in order to get real world numbers, some of them are linked to the detailed CPF review (if one exists)
Notes: Misc. Info, you may see a little discussion bubble on the left of the model #, that is a good place to put notes and discussion as well
LED Type: self-explanatory
Output Levels: output levels and modes as given from the MFG
Weight: weight from MFG site without batteries
Dimensions: self explanatory

Things to note:
-If you link to the spreadsheet, be sure to use the links posted above. They are shortlinks that forward you to smartsheet, but the underlying smartsheet link may change. The shortlink will always be correct.
-All data is from user input, meaning it could be incorrect (or have a typo). You should do your own DD. The models that link to the MFG site should help with that.
-Send me a PM if you want to become an editor on the spreadsheet.

If you have any suggestions on improvements, feel free to post.


---original post---
Does anyone maintain a list of current flashlights with battery type? Looking for a small light that will do CR123 and AA, or 18650 and AA (if such an animal exists)...would be a cool if there was a table of current lights that had all supported battery types. for example, I know the jetbeam rrt-0 will do CR123 and AA with extender...it's just trying to track down all the others...would hate to reinvent the wheel if someone else is doing it already.
---original post---


----------



## moozooh

*Re: current light/battery table*

ZebraLight SC80 (...SC80w, SC80c) does that.


----------



## izaic3

*Re: current light/battery table*

Looks like something like that was started here: http://flashlightwiki.com/Flashlights_by_battery_type 
Too bad it never really took off. Maybe if we at cpf each added 2 flashlights a day, we could fill that guy out in no time!


----------



## subq

*Re: current light/battery table*

People don't really have the time to do it I guess. I'm going to start building one for my own reference.

http://srf.to/flashlights


----------



## snoop75

*Re: current light/battery table*

It'd be awesome if we, as a community, had a wiki with a list of the various lights out there. I'd be more than happy to contribute to such a list.. let's say a couple of lights each time I log on to CPF. But would like to see more vitals than just the light and battery type. Common considerations when looking for a light such as modes, max output, stepdown feature, runtimes, emitter, PWM, etc should also be included.

For the moment... I've added some lights to the spreadsheet by subq.  Let's see if we can make this take off!

EDIT: Added SC60, E01, TK12 R5, SC600, 3M, M10A 
EDIT: Added lotsa ZL lights, some Klarus & Xeno.


----------



## bobfa

*Re: current light/battery table*

I added mine to the sheet. I have to check some data. It would be cool if folks added data for their own lights and helped editing. At some point we could do even more with the smartsheet. THANKS


----------



## subq

*Re: current light/battery table*

yes, I made the spreadsheet public so other people can edit, let me know what columns you want on there and I will add them


----------



## subq

*Re: current light/battery table*

wow, lots of additions

anything you want done spreadsheet wise, just let me know

I made a shortlink to it as well

 http://srf.to/flashlights


----------



## vpr5703

*Re: current light/battery table*

Added OLight M21-X/M20/M21 and T10, although I cannot figure out how to make the Manu collapsible.


----------



## subq

*Re: current light/battery table*

fixed, you just select the rows under a "master" row and indent them (button on left)

what other columns do you want to see added?


----------



## vpr5703

*Re: current light/battery table*

Not sure. I was just adding based on my expirience with the T10 and M21-X (M21/M20/X on both are all compatible with same batteries, just different LEDs and Drivers)


----------



## vpr5703

*Re: current light/battery table*

How detailed do you want this to be?


----------



## subq

*Re: current light/battery table*

I was merely looking to see what battery types each flashlight took. 

It's amazing how useful the spreadsheet became in less than a day heheh.


----------



## turboBB

*Re: current light/battery table*

Might be helpful to have a dedicated voltage range column since there may be incorrect implications based on fit (e.g. can accept 1 x 18650 or 2 x CR123A's doesn't mean it will accept 2 x RCR123's). Otherwise great job, should come in handy for folks.


----------



## ThumperACC

*Re: current light/battery table*

Just added NiteCore EC3. This could get useful very fast.

ThumperACC


----------



## subq

*Re: current light/battery table*



turboBB said:


> Might be helpful to have a dedicated voltage range column since there may be incorrect implications based on fit (e.g. can accept 1 x 18650 or 2 x CR123A's doesn't mean it will accept 2 x RCR123's). Otherwise great job, should come in handy for folks.



good idea, voltage range column added


----------



## vpr5703

*Re: current light/battery table*

Do we assume, if a light can take 2x RCR123, that the high voltage is then 8.4V?


----------



## vpr5703

*Re: current light/battery table*

you're adding categories faster than I can research and fill em in.  - I've finished the Olight section. 33 lights with all data I can find, minus dimensions.


----------



## subq

*Re: current light/battery table*

nice job!


----------



## vpr5703

*Re: current light/battery table*

I've sent an PM to Norm, maybe we can get this sticky'd because of the information in the sheet.


----------



## snoop75

*Re: current light/battery table*

Awesome idea, and work so far.

To give some meaning to the "Modes" column, can I suggest the following format, or something similar:

Turbo, with stepdown after 1 minute (5000 lumens), High (200 lumens, 60 minutes), Medium (120 lumens, 30 minutes), Low (5 lumens, 76 hours)


----------



## turboBB

*Re: current light/battery table*

Actually, I've never been fond of the use of the word "modes" to designate different output levels. To me, a different mode means constant output vs. strobe or SOS, etc. Different output levels are just that, they aren't technically a different "mode". Perhpas it's just semantics but just my two cents.


----------



## subq

*Re: current light/battery table*

updated column name to "output levels", any other suggestions, let me know, the spreadsheet is looking awesome, lots of good info

I like how some of the models were linked to the mfg. page of that model. In fact, I would suggest people link the Lumens entry to the CPF review of the light if one is done. Those usually do a more detailed breakdown of output, run times, etc etc..

I just used the Klarus XT11 as an example.


----------



## subq

*Re: current light/battery table*

spreadsheet looks killer, if anyone wants to embed a read only version on a webpage just send me a PM, I can send you the link and format for that

cleaned up the links, http://srf.to/flashlights is the main spreadsheet, the old link is used for editing only

webpage only version http://srf.to/fspage


----------



## silver_bacon

*Re: current light/battery table*

Maybe add a column to indicate a non-standard battery type (CR2, 9V, AAAA, proprietary, batteryless, super-caps, etc.) Although color coding also works, seems that has already been done some. Adding a column for origin (made in USA, China, Germany, etc.) might be beneficial too.


----------



## subq

*Re: current light/battery table*

done

changed the 19670 column (which is official name for protected 18650) to Other (specify)

not sure how beneficial the origin column will be but I added it anyway


----------



## snoop75

*Re: current light/battery table*

@subq - could you please relocate the "Output Levels" column to sit between "Max Lumens" and "Notes" ? It's probably a more logical placing. Thanks!

Also, for the "Output Levels" column, I suggest we simply copy/paste the levels stated on manufacturer's website. This is what I've done for the SC600(w):

_High: H1 500Lm with 750Lm turbo in the first 5 min (2hrs) or H2 200Lm (5.9hrs) / 330Lm (3hrs) / 500Lm (2.1hrs) / 4Hz Strobe_
_Medium: M1 65Lm (18hrs) or M2 21Lm (50hrs)_
_Low: L1 2.8Lm (280hrs) or L2 0.1Lm (80days)_
_Runtimes are tested using Panasonic NCR18650 (2900mAH) batteries. Light output are out the front (OTF) values. All levels are current regulated._


----------



## vpr5703

*Re: current light/battery table*

I think that would be a good idea, but it might be too much information for the cells to contain without either making them very long, or tall.


----------



## silver_bacon

*Re: current light/battery table*

I don't know. That's a lot of information. It should probably be broken up somehow. Maybe move the output level column and put in a runtime range column in hours and turn max lumens into a lumen range column (lowest to highest, or the output of each mode)?


----------



## The_Driver

*Re: current light/battery table*

Members of the German taschenlampen-forum.de are already working on something similar: http://www.taschenlampen-wiki.de/index.php/Alle_Lampen


----------



## vpr5703

*Re: current light/battery table*

No reason we can't have another, for the people who can't read German.


----------



## subq

*Re: current light/battery table*

actually, the reason I put output levels to the right is because I wanted to put some of the "form" type columns in the front (i.e. battery acceptance)...in addition, keep some of the columns that could get very long like notes and output levels to the right, or columns not looked at much like origin

we can actually create other spreadsheets and link the actual sheets if we need to, i.e. output levels column becomes a #, so 5, which hot links to another sheet which goes over all the details...I just didn't want to complicate things

the other thing that is very cool is that you can create a "discussion" on the row and type in all sorts of info there

kick around some ideas on what you think we should do, all the ones mentioned are valid


----------



## vpr5703

*Re: current light/battery table*

I say for the output, we do it 600/240/100/Strobe, and we can put the runtime in the discussion, perhaps?


----------



## subq

*Re: current light/battery table*



The_Driver said:


> Members of the German taschenlampen-forum.de are already working on something similar: http://www.taschenlampen-wiki.de/index.php/Alle_Lampen



and now we are working on one as well  this one is an actual spreadsheet though so it has a lot of potential


----------



## subq

*Re: current light/battery table*



vpr5703 said:


> I say for the output, we do it 600/240/100/Strobe, and we can put the runtime in the discussion, perhaps?



I like it simple as well, the model can actually link to the MFG website for detailed specs (and some already do), the discussion part of the spreadsheet allows for all sorts of data to be put in


----------



## vpr5703

*Re: current light/battery table*

Agreed.


----------



## silver_bacon

*Re: current light/battery table*



The_Driver said:


> Members of the German taschenlampen-forum.de are already working on something similar: http://www.taschenlampen-wiki.de/index.php/Alle_Lampen



At the rate this chart is growing, in a few days this chart will exceed that chart.


----------



## busycokos

*Re: current light/battery table*

Great!


----------



## Therapy

Thanks for just the chart with links.

Searching for next light.


----------



## Dplight21

*Re: current light/battery table*

By publishing the spreadsheet people may have know a huge list of Flashlight.


----------



## Bigmac_79

*Re: current light/battery table*

This is a very good idea! I have a lot of this sort of data I've used for my reviews, so if I can get some time I'll fill it into this spreadsheet. It might be worthwhile adding columns for max lumens as measured by a reviewer, and throw (in either lux or meters) as claimed and as measured.


----------



## Pretbek

*Re: current light/battery table*

Can a column be added so beam tint/temperature and CRI number can be entered?


----------



## fdr2164

*Re: current light/battery table*



subq said:


> yes, I made the spreadsheet public so other people can edit, let me know what columns you want on there and I will add them



Does not seem to be public?


----------



## fdr2164

*Re: current light/battery table*

spreadsheet seems to be read only?


----------



## turkeylord

*Re: current light/battery table*



Pretbek said:


> Can a column be added so beam tint/temperature and CRI number can be entered?


+1, I would like to see this as well.


----------



## Flash Barrow

Are there any good books available on modding flashlights or anything related?


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Flash Barrow said:


> Are there any good books available on modding flashlights or anything related?



Please start your own thread with this question. It is OT for this thread. 

Bill


----------



## Mystiqz

very informative spreadsheet.

just a suggestion, maybe add length of warranty for each company?

thanks again!


----------



## T45

I like this idea!


----------



## parametrek

Yet another database of flashlights you might like:

http://flashlights.parametrek.com

Not collaborative but very dynamic  So far I am the only person working on it and only as a free-time project. (For some reason typing in flashlight specs is more relaxing than watching TV.)


----------



## JethroL

parametrek said:


> Yet another database of flashlights you might like:
> http://flashlights.parametrek.com



This is a really useful site! I've thought about doing something like this as most vendors of torches either display incorrect information when storing data on multiple brands or leave important information out as there lazy. Cant wait until this list has more brands on such as ArmyTek, Olight etc


----------



## Mystiqz

excellent info, thanks for setting up this spreadsheet


----------



## N8N

Can't add; has it been locked?


----------



## pEEf

I only see manufacturer and model columns, has data been deleted?


----------



## TxRobtrx

This is a great resource for a newbie like me....as I start upgrading my knowledge (and lights), this will come in real handy.


----------



## gemniii

pEEf said:


> I only see manufacturer and model columns, has data been deleted?


Same here- in either Chrome or Explorer


----------



## JustinM

I can't see anything but the bards either...:-( seems like a great idea though.


----------



## BrianHook

Flashlights are very essential tools during any emergency. There are number of flashlights available in the market. One should choose them deliberately. Above information about flashlights are useful and commendable.​


----------



## tobrien

this may be the wrong place to ask, but who runs http://flashlightwiki.com/Main_Page ?


----------



## surferman

*Re: current light/battery table*

Looking at the chart for flashlights the ones that have the xm-l led seem to have different input voltages with one led.....
Ie some run on 3.7v or 7.4 or 11.1v.......
Will they run on 11.1v on high for extended period? If not what voltage will it run on high for extended period for say at least 1 to 2 hrs ?


----------



## 880arm

*Re: current light/battery table*



surferman said:


> Looking at the chart for flashlights the ones that have the xm-l led seem to have different input voltages with one led.....
> Ie some run on 3.7v or 7.4 or 11.1v.......
> Will they run on 11.1v on high for extended period? If not what voltage will it run on high for extended period for say at least 1 to 2 hrs ?



Those voltages aren't an indication of what the XM-L can use but rather the limitations of the electronics (the driver). The drivers are configured in different ways depending upon the type and quantity of batteries that are intended to be used with the light. 

The length of time a light will run in its highest mode is more a function of battery capacity, drive levels, and the electronics. There is no direct correlation with the total voltage. As an example, if take two otherwise identical lights and power one with 2x16340 lithium-ion batteries and the other with 2x18650 cells, both will have the same operating voltage but the latter will probably provide 4x the runtime.

You should be able to check the manufacturer's specs for a given light to get an idea of runtime but, be advised, these can be a little bit misleading. Before purchasing a light, use the search box in the upper left corner of any CPF page to see if there has been any discussion here of actual runtime (often found in reviews).


----------



## Fluffy Ops

*Re: current light/battery table*



fdr2164 said:


> spreadsheet seems to be read only?



Yes, I cannot edit as well.... and I only see 2 columns: URL and MFG


----------



## Bullzeyebill

*Re: current light/battery table*

Closing this thread as OP is not monitoring.

Bill


----------

